# WinterRacks.com



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Never seen one but wouldn't hang boards off of my window that's for sure. Just my input.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks sketchy...one bump and you shatter the window. End of trip. I keep my board inside if I'm alone, get a Thule from eBay...I wouldn't trust that thing.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

The most retarded system I've ever seen. One, why would you even consider buying that? And two, that guy looks like he's from Jersey.


----------

